

What's the most epic photo ever taken? - db42
http://www.quora.com/Whats-the-most-epic-photo-ever-taken/answer/Julio-Rodriguez?srid=Q

======
sk_0919
I strongly recommend looking at the other answers to the question:
<http://www.quora.com/Whats-the-most-epic-photo-ever-taken>

------
buster
There are really great pictures in this thread. I'd like to add this one:
[http://www.probell.com/photo_exhibit/Muhammad%20Ali%20vs%20S...](http://www.probell.com/photo_exhibit/Muhammad%20Ali%20vs%20Sonny%20Liston%20\(1964\).jpg)

